# [stabilité] Linux a t'il deja planté chez vous?

## esmax666

Hier je surfais sur le net et j'ai mon linux qui a planté :-s es ce possible ? enfaite je voyais le curseur de la souris que bougai sur mon ecran mais je ne pouvais plus cliquez sur des liens ni allé ouvrir des nouvo prog ou fermé des fenetre, je ne pouvais que bougerle curseur de la souris ?

avez vous deja eu cela ?

----------

## kwenspc

Oui bien sûr que ça m'est arrivé. Mais cela a toujours été la conséquence d'une faute venant de moi ou bien du materiel foireux. Jamais de Linux. 

je m'explique : 

- si la configuration est mal adaptée au système, qu'on a pas fait attention à certains interactions entre drivers et/ou programmes (bon ça encore les programmes ça n'arrive que très rarement sous gentoo du moment qu'on reste en stable) on risque d'avoir ce genre de désagrément

- ou alors si c'est voulu : on fait une config très tirée du noyau, on essais d'optimiser à mort (CFLAGS gcc par exemple) et du coup on se retrouve avec un système instable.

ou alors le materiel, et là bon et bien c'est pas prévisible du tout. Et si le système a été stable durant plusieurs semaines/mois et que d'un coup il commence à faire des siennes...il faut en premier lieu soupçonner le matos. Si le système est tout nouveau tout beau là je dirais faut soupçonner les deux   :Smile:  le matos et la config.

enfin bon après ça forge l'experience de tomber sur ces "os"   :Smile: Last edited by kwenspc on Wed Feb 02, 2005 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Sans doute ton Window manager qui a planté...

Bien sur que ça peut arriver ! Comme tout programme, les programmes qui tournent sous linux et linux lui meme ne sont pas imperméables aux bugs... Celui qui déclre qu'il sait coder et produire des programmes sans un seul bug n'est pas encore né...

----------

## Trevoke

Allons, le Tao de la programmation (fortune -m "Tao of Programming") ... declare que meme si un programme est parfait, il contiendra des bugs.

Quant a ton plantage, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace devrait resoudre le probleme si ca arrive a nouveau.. C'est pour faire un KILL sur X, il me semble (enfin, le resultat est que y a plus X et faut refaire startx).

----------

## UB|K

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> Hier je surfais sur le net et j'ai mon linux qui a planté :-s es ce possible ? enfaite je voyais le curseur de la souris que bougai sur mon ecran mais je ne pouvais plus cliquez sur des liens ni allé ouvrir des nouvo prog ou fermé des fenetre, je ne pouvais que bougerle curseur de la souris ?
> 
> avez vous deja eu cela ?

 

Oui j'ai déjà eu ça: un bon vieux crash des familles... mais il y a de grandes chances que "linux" soit pas planté: juste X. Si tu peux accéder à ta machine via ssh alors en redémarrant X, ça repart (pas besoin de hard reset donc).

Moi, j'avais ce problème à cause des drivers nvidia. Si tu a aussi une carte nvidia avec les drivers proprios et que le problème se représente régulièrement,  tu trouvera moultes posts sur des hardlocks liés aux drivers nvidia mais aucune solution "prête à l'emploi": nvagp vs agpgart, framebuffer, ACPI, changer de drivers etc...

Pour moi le problème est résolu mais je sais pas comment... en tout cas mon pc n'a plus jamais planté depuis (enfin pas de manière irrécupérable en tout cas).

edit (pendant que je postait):

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Quant a ton plantage, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace devrait resoudre le probleme si ca arrive a nouveau.. C'est pour faire un KILL sur X, il me semble (enfin, le resultat est que y a plus X et faut refaire startx).

 

Si c'est un plantage made-in-nvidia comme celui dont je parle, le clavier est tout mort donc revenir en console ou killer X est pas possible.

Y a que ssh (pour killer X) ou la fonction magic_sysrq du kernel (pour rebooter proprement). Si esmax666 n'a pas le même problème que j'avais, bah j'ai rien dit du coup...

----------

## manu.acl

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Celui qui déclre qu'il sait coder et produire des programmes sans un seul bug n'est pas encore né...

 

Et moi alors ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marsu

comme tous les OS, linux n'est pas parfait, pour preuve : gentoo-dev-sources (radeonfb) + ati drivers fait bugger X quand on veut switcher parmis les deux 

et là : faut choisir : soit le radeonfb et un kernel tout pas génial (ck-sources cj-sources cko-sources : elles sont lentes avec wine et pas seulement, je pense) ou alors le vesafb et un kernel qui tient la route (sur portable le vesafb est désagréable)

----------

## Trevoke

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Celui qui déclre qu'il sait coder et produire des programmes sans un seul bug n'est pas encore né... 
> 
> Et moi alors ? 

 

Ah mais il faut pas mentir c'est pas bien!   :Smile: 

----------

## manu.acl

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *manu.acl wrote:*   
> 
>  *guilc wrote:*   
> ...

 

Tu m'as démasqué  :Sad: 

----------

## rg421

@Trevoke: Il ne ment pas: il y a peu de chance d'avoir un bug là dedans:

```
int main ()

{ return (0); }
```

 où alors, tout bug peut-être considéré comme un feature !   :Laughing: 

@Marsu:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo-dev-sources (radeonfb) + ati drivers fait bugger X quand on veut switcher parmis les deux

 

Oui, il parait, mais je précise pour les interressé qu'on parle des drivers Ati proprio, il n'y a aucun problème avec radeonfb et les drivers dri de xorg (pour les cartes <= 9250). Du moins, je n'en ai pas.

Pour répondre enfin au post, linux est un mastodonte de stabilité: ça ne signifie pas qu'il est implantable, loin s'en faut. Dans ton cas, tu as eu un plantage de X (probablement), qui n'est pas un plantage linux, mais d'un logiciel tournant sur noyau linux. La distinction est ici importante car elle signifie qu'il y a moyen de récupéré le controle de ton système par ailleurs et de killer cette appli fautive par ce biais. ssh est un moyen, l'administration à distance sur n'importe quel support en est une généralité (un point pour approfondir le sujet: http://linuxfr.org/2002/08/29/9423.html)

-- 

Renaud

----------

## canard

salut à tous,

Personnelement j'ai fait plusieurs expériences de plantage complet d'une machine sous linux:

personne n'est loggué en direct dessus mais X est lancé, des personnes se connectent en ssh depuis Windows par putty et exportent l'affichage avec Exceed ou un équivalent.

La machine se trouve brusquement completement HS.  Plus de possibilité de se connecter aussi bien en direct qu'en ssh,  imposible d'avoir acces à une autre console par CTRL+ALT+Fxx. 

Ceci nous est arrivé plusieurs fois avec des machines différentes (config bi-pro plutot "de base") avec des versions de linux différentes: RedHat 7.3, Aurox 9.3, mandrake 10.1 et gentoo, que ce soit avec des noyaux 2.4 ou 2.6....

La seule explication est : le petit rigolo connecté depuis Windows ferme brutalement la fenetre graphique exceed (pex emacs)... Sauf que cela ne se verifie pas à chaque fois....!

Il ne reste en général plus que le hard reboot bien violent pour débloquer la bécanne...

----------

## Adrien

Chez moi perso, j'ai déjà eu des plantages, mais c'était toujours du à des erreurs de config aussi et puis ce que j'ai remarqué, c'est que mêm s'il est arrivé qu des applications ou X plantent, le noyau reste toujours d'aplomb, c'est ce qui m'a le plus surpris avec linux depuis les quelques mois que je fréqunte   :Wink: 

Et......c'est cool!!!

----------

## colito

je crois aussi qu'aucun système n'est exempt de ce genre de petites choses...

A titre d'anecdote, j'ai vu au boulot de mes yeux une debian avec un uptime de 5 ans et des poussières....Impressionnant...

----------

## Trevoke

bah Debian c'est pour ca que c'est fait, hein ..  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

[quote="rg421"]@Trevoke: Il ne ment pas: il y a peu de chance d'avoir un bug là dedans:

```
int main ()

{ return (0); }
```

Un si bete programme est linké avec la glibc au minimum, donc c'est pas si évidement que ça que t'as pas de bug  :Wink: 

Sinon moi je n'ai eu qu'une seul fois un vrai crash kernel, c'était avec un kenrel 2.4.qqch en lisant un CD fortement rayé. Le bug était reproductible en plus... Mais depuis que je suis passé en 2.6 j'ai une simple erreur d'I/O sans gravité  :Smile: 

Il faut pas confondre plantage de X ou d'un application X avec un vrai crash kernel. Si ta souris bouge encore alors le kernel est toujours en plein santé, si tes mp3 continuent aussi... en meme si la souris, clavier et mp3 répondent plus ça veut pas encore dire que c'est un crash de linux (kernel), souvent c'est récupérable en se connectant par ssh sur la machine. A mon avis la seul chose qui pourait vraiment prouver que le kernel a crashé c'est si il répond plus à un ping.

----------

## Adrien

 *colito wrote:*   

> je crois aussi qu'aucun système n'est exempt de ce genre de petites choses...
> 
> A titre d'anecdote, j'ai vu au boulot de mes yeux une debian avec un uptime de 5 ans et des poussières....Impressionnant...

 

Mortel!! Sur quel type d'architecture?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dais

Ah le syndrome windows .. (les bugs sont des windows features, donc c normal, donc tous les OS doivent en avoir vu que windows en a)

ne demande pas l'utilitaire pour défragmenter ton disque dur ! :p les windows doivent être les seuls OS à avoir besoin de ce "truc".

----------

## Enlight

mêmes symptomes, memtest et mprime m'ont conformés que le cpu et la ram etaient en cause, augmentation du vcore et rules...(en 2500+ il aime pas la désynchro, finalement c'est en 3200+ avec un peu de voltage qu'il tien enfin correctement...)

----------

## geekounet

Moi, jusque là, ça n'a planté qu'à cause de barettes de ram défectueuses ou de mauvaises manip (cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem, c'était intentionel bien sur, après un tour sur ce forum).

Sinon, j'ai quand même pas mal de bugs, comme nvidia ou le lecteur de dvd.

----------

## zdra

Sinon une application qui segfault ça arrive tout aussi souvent sous linux que sous windows. Mais c'es souvent moins grave sous linux. Et puis sous linux ont sait toujours trouver une cause et une solution aux problemes, windows le seul outils qui résoud des problemes c'est format.com  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

En tout cas perso le mythe de la debian stable moi j'y crois pas du tout : on a un réseaux local qu'avec des debians stable (la dernière) et serieux : ça plante assez souvent! Bon certes on est loin d'un freeze totale mais une applis qui quitte inopinément ou qui bloque c'est TRES courant...Enfin bref : tout plein de chose que je n'ai encore jamais eu sur mes gentoos (bon ok je suis pas en ~x86 non plus hein)

----------

## manu.acl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En tout cas perso le mythe de la debian stable moi j'y crois pas du tout : on a un réseaux local qu'avec des debians stable (la dernière) et serieux : ça plante assez souvent!

 

La release stable (Woody) de debian est réputée pour faire uniquement les mises à jour de sécurité et pas les mises à jour pour bugs logiciels.

----------

## lmarcini

Pas de plantage linux proprement dit chez moi sur trois machines (1 passerelle e-smith, la gentoo-gnome de ma femme et ma gentoo-kde à moi)... Je laisse de côté l'e-smith qui n'a pas trop de boulot à faire et qui est très "standard"...

Concernant les gentoo, le système de base (kernel 2.6.x gentoo-dev) est extrêmement stable. Les seuls problèmes que nous avons pu déplorer concernaient des bugs dus au driver nvidia du micro de ma femme (résolu temporairement en passant au driver nv qui lui marche très bien). Sinon, des petits soucis dus plus à mes lacunes dans certains domaines qu'à Linux lui-même (qui a dit RTFM ?).

Petite remarque : les erreurs de type "segmentation fault" sont de moins en moins nombreuses, même sur des applis "mammouths" telles que Gnome ou KDE... On peut être pro-Gnome ou pro-KDE mais force est de constater que ces deux DM ont fait d'énormes progrès en très peu de temps...

Petites remarques à ma remarque : je pense que le fait de choisir ses flags aide déjà beaucoup : un KDE monté sur une Gentoo correctement optimisée (je ne suis pas un vétéran, moi !  :Twisted Evil:  ), a des chances d'être plus fiable qu'un KDE "made for Mandrake" utilisable sur une config générique. De plus, dans mon cas perso, je prends grand soin à choisir des composants qui, même s'ils ne sont pas les plus performants (je me méfie du nforce !) sont réputés fiables et supportés.

En conclusion :  beaucoup moins de soucis sous Linux que sous Windows (je ne vais pas développer mais il se passe sur ces systèmes des choses qui relèvent du Vaudou - NT4 étant le moins pire)  et ce, avec une bien meilleure cohabitation des composantes du système... Et sous Linux proprement dit, moins de soucis avec une Gentoo qu'avec une Debian (Sid, il est vrai) qui elle, pose moins de problèmes qu'une Red Hat ou qu'une Mandrake... Je pense que, pour qu'un sytème soit stable, il faut qu'il soit adapté à son environnement matériel (c'est le tort de Windows qui fonctionne à peu près correctement partout mais nulle part de façon optimale ; la force des distribs Linux source telles que Gentoo, des unix propriétaires et de Mac OS étant qu'ils "collent" au matériel).

Moralité : je préfère m'échiner à configurer au poil (ou essayer de le faire) un Linux qui est un bon système de base par le biais d'une excellente distrib (la nôtre) et perdre du temps pendant cette phase pour ne pas avoir à perdre du temps (et des données) par la suite plutôt que de faire confiance à un système qui n'est pas forcément adapté à mon matériel et à mes besoins et qui, en cas de problème, me fera ramer comme un Gérard d'Aboville survitaminé...

Mes deux roubles...   :Wink: Last edited by lmarcini on Wed Feb 02, 2005 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmarcini

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En tout cas perso le mythe de la debian stable moi j'y crois pas du tout : on a un réseaux local qu'avec des debians stable (la dernière) et serieux : ça plante assez souvent! Bon certes on est loin d'un freeze totale mais une applis qui quitte inopinément ou qui bloque c'est TRES courant... Enfin bref : tout plein de chose que je n'ai encore jamais eu sur mes gentoos (bon ok je suis pas en ~x86 non plus hein)

 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi...Et je suis resté très longtemps sur Debian à cause de ce mythe... Avec le recul, je pense que Debian apporte beaucoup de choses en matière de philosophie, d'éthique et d'outils mais est 'surcoté' en matière technique. Question de réputation, en quelque sorte... Mais ça n'engage que moi, loin de moi l'idée de troller sur le sujet... Et puis, j'aime quand même beaucoup Debian, j'ai même une petite partition qui lui est réservée  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui certes, c'était juste ce "mythe" que je pointais du doigt. J'aime à travailler avec en tout cas. Je voulais simplement enfoncer le clou sur cette "réputation" quelque peu édulcorée   :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> oui certes, c'était juste ce "mythe" que je pointais du doigt. J'aime à travailler avec en tout cas. Je voulais simplement enfoncer le clou sur cette "réputation" quelque peu édulcorée  

 

Un serveur sans X a peu de chances de planter   :Very Happy: 

Sinon moi les plantages ca m'ait déjà arriver (surtout X)

Une méthode qui avait marché :

Tapez ctr+alt+f1 . Si vous avez toujours X planté c'est pas grave . Tapez à l'aveugle root et votre mot de passe. Et finissez par killall -9 X

----------

## Adrien

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon moi les plantages ca m'ait déjà arriver (surtout X)
> 
> Une méthode qui avait marché :
> ...

 

Ca rox fafounet, merci pour le tip   :Razz:  !!

----------

## cylgalad

Ça n'est pas tant X qui plante que les drivers propriétaires et pourris des cartes graphiques (un coup de ssh sur le pc d'à côté et c'est reparti... sans console visible en mode texte).

L'apic plante aussi certaines cartes comme mon A7N8X dlx (ou plaintait ? Je n'ose pas essayer  :Laughing: ). L'acpi aussi plantait ma carte mais ça a été corrigé.

En tout cas je n'ai pas encore eu de plantage depuis que je suis passé au noyau 2.6.10 il y a quelques semaines.

----------

## TGL

Deux trucs qui m'aident souvent quand X freeze :

 - alt+sys+R pour débloquer le clavier, ça aide parfois pour récupérer le ctrl+alt+backspace ou le ctrl+alt+F<qqch>

 - la gestion du bouton power par l'ACPI, associé à un handler qui fait un reboot propre (même si le clavier est bloqué vraiment très méchament, ce bouton là marchera toujours puisqu'il n'a rien à voir avec X. Sauf bien sûr si c'est pas X mais le noyau qui est vautré, mais là c'est une autre affaire...)

----------

